# Red meat



## PIKEFISH (Jun 30, 2003)

I just got some cariba and have been feeding them nightcrawlers and steak- is the steak good for them?- they seem to like it WAY more than the worms


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't think steak is really bad for your fish, as long as it's unseasoned and unsalted. But it's pretty messy, and you'll have to remove every shred of leftovers to avoid a dirty tank.
I've never fed my natts red meat, and even after hearing numberous good stories about it, I rather feed them shrimp, smelt, fish fillet, an occasional feeder etc, ie. less polluting foods.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Bloody steak is good for them.. remember RAW!!! Animals in the wold do not cook themselves before sacrificing their bodies to Piranhas. Just cut out the fatty parts and you'll have no worries.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

as long as it is raw and not cooked (preservatives) everything should be fine.









try soem shrimp and some chicken.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

it really is messy there are other foods that are better for him and cleaner.
im not saying dont but not that often


----------



## PIKEFISH (Jun 30, 2003)

Thanks guys!- they LOVE it and I was hoping it was OK

I will try to get them some catfish fillets this weekend


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

my rhom loves raw steak and prkchops not chicken though


----------

